# Threads issue:



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

The unanswered topics page is showing as page 1, today's posts.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Unanswered topics now looks like this.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Works perfectly fine for me, are you still having this issue?
KN


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

It's now showing as "today's posts."


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

I think you may be accessing this stuff when the search system is updating as it appears to be working fine now. 
KN


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Just checked again..still showing answered topics. Is anyone else seeing this? I find it hard to believe I'd be the only one when the rest of the site is working perfectly.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hold on is it throwing up that error or is it linking to a different section?
KN


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, it's done both. Today, it's showing today's posts again.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

What time are you usually attempting these searches?
KN Community Support


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

All times of day. Just checked again. Still showing as today's posts. 3:35pm


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's what I see when I click today's posts http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php?searchid=10455922
And here's unanswered http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php?searchid=10455914 the were selected at the same time, I can see some overlap but it's still showing up differently. I'm not sure what you're experiencing but for the error code, that's sphinx updating
KN


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

No change here..click on "view unanswered posts" & already answered posts come up. Just weird!


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it still showing them as unread? It could be a cookies issue, try clearing your cookies and cache.
KN


----------



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

The "View unanswered topics" link does not work for me either. I expect that link to return a list of topics with 0 replies -- that is not the case.


----------



## threedims (Jun 5, 2014)

View unanswered has been broken for over a week for me as well


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I thought I was losing it!


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

As of 8/31, "unanswered" is still not working.


----------



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

I noticed that you cannot manually perform a search for unanswered threads either. 

On search.php, if you try to use the criteria:

"Find Threads With At Most 0 Replies" you will get threads with >0 replies. I also tried "Find threads with at most 1 replies", and still got threads with >1 replies. 

It's as if this filter is "unplugged" somehow. Perhaps for performance reasons? I can't imagine this is a bug in vBulletin..


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

To Rodney or whomever might have a solution. The unanswered is the place where the people needing the most help were finding answers. This was a valuable source for many.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, 

I have forwarded this to the tech team along with the search issue that was brought up by proto. 

Thank you for the help!

~KM, community support


----------

